# First Timer!



## russandkendra (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, My name is Russ and my wife is Kendra. We bought our first hive and 3 lb package of bees last week. Our neighbor has 30 hives and got us interested. After Kendra read Beekeeping for Dummies, she was completely fascinated by bees. She's still pretty afraid of them though. Russ is only halfway through the book but is learning as he goes. He got stung during the hiving process so we have already learned that we will need 2 veils. 

Here is a link to the youtube video of our hiving our bees.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr58-JM6lm0

We have lots of questions and hope that all your experienced pros will be able to help us out! Thanks for providing such a great platform for beekeepers!


----------



## russandkendra (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your bees! It sure will be nice to have a neighbor as a mentor. There have been times when I thought I could use a mentor at this moment.

Now go out and get a veil!

Keith


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Your Gonna Luv it here. Good Info, Good Times, Good People!


----------



## crazytranes (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome!!! Always good to see a new beek! I'm new to this myself, though I have read a lot. 

Utah is a very appropriate place to keep bees, it is the beehive state, after all.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome to the world of the bee and beekeepers. after almost 50 years of doing this stuff I must say that both topics still hold my interest.

a russandkendra snip...
Russ is only halfway through the book but is learning as he goes. He got stung during the hiving process so we have already learned that we will need 2 veils. 

tecumseh:
I hope you do not mind me making a small point here for the newbees with the above snip.

It has occurred to me recently that there is a tendency for beekeeping to attrack a somewhat to highly frugal crowd. now there is nothing wrong with frugal and I somewhat to highly resemble this discription myself. However there are enough aspect in beekeeping to satisfy even a monks frugal ways without endangering yourself or others in the process. For a newbee the first priority (way before you buy bees) is to acquire the essential tools of the craft... a hive tool, a smoker, a veil and gloves and possible a nice suit or pollinator's jacket if you ain't too strapped for cash. If you have others in the family participating in beekeeping a veil and gloves should be essential first items on your list. most folks wouldn't ride a dirt bikes without pads and helmet or waterski without a life vest.. so why do new beekeeper attempt to keep bees without even the minimum level of equipment?

just my two centavos...


----------

